# No new posts



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

How can there be no new posts in the Underground for over 24 hours? That seems odd.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Shhhhh you'll wake them....


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

We were having a wild party on the IRC channel. Too bad you missed it.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

mIRC is something I need to learn to use. Never could figure it out.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

You could use a java client if you cant figure the regular ones out.
Go here http://kickmeto.gellar.net/pjirc/index.php?page=advanced
and fill the boxes like so


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Can't get it to run on the work computer because of the active x settings. I will try it when I get home.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Sounds like your browser has its security settings too high.

edit: This specific error is covered on the PJIRC help page but their servers seem to be down and I can't load a cached version to see the resolution!
http://www.pjirc.com/help.php?p=0&faq_id=41


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Would it do any good to put *.kickmeto.gellar.net in my trusted zone?


----------

